# Do you have the IKEA potty seat? Like it?



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

I was thinking of getting one of these since they were so cheap, but I was wondering if it good. My ds is on the tall side. I will bring him with me when I go to see if it is an okay size, but it is a bit of a drive just for 1 thing! Especially when I am unable to go there and only buy one thing!!!!


----------



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

I looked on the Ikea Web site and can't find their potty seat. I didn't know they made one, but I am in the market for a potty seat.


----------



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

During an internet search, I came across a post from somewhere mentioning the IKEA potty seat and that it was cheap (3 bucks?) and that it isn't shown on their website. I can't remember where I saw that post and can't find it again.

I was hoping that someone here had one. I trust the mamas on mdc!


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackaroosmom* 
I was thinking of getting one of these since they were so cheap, but I was wondering if it good. My ds is on the tall side. I will bring him with me when I go to see if it is an okay size, but it is a bit of a drive just for 1 thing! Especially when I am unable to go there and only buy one thing!!!!









I've been known to go there to buy cheap light bulbs, and end up spending $100. What is it about that place?

I don't remember ever seeing a potty seat.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90125454

It was listed as "in stock" at my local store, but I didn't see any when I was there.

ETA: Someone actually reviewed it, comparing it to the Baby Bjorn Little Potty and Potty Chair - http://jauncourt.livejournal.com/130886.html.


----------



## EllaBellaBaby (Jan 1, 2007)

I have 2 ikea potties and I'm going to get more!! They are a lot like the Bjorn little potties. Super easy to clean, even fit in the dishwasher if you're so inclined, and I can keep one in the car, one at Grandmas, and one in each bathroom. I have the big Bjorn potty but Ella is liking the IKEA one even more. GREAT value, IMO.

Here's a picture from the catalog-

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90125454


----------



## Purplehaze (Oct 28, 2006)

the target ones are cheaper.. and really nice. We have 2.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

we got it a couple weeks ago but ds isn't real into the potty consistenly anyway, and we're not pushing it yet...so can't tell ya how he "likes" it. But I think we paid 2 bucks for it. So







IMO. I am surprised to hear target has a cheaper one!

Oh and its brand new...


----------



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

Is the one from Target their own brand? I need to go there (and spend too much money) anyway!


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

My Target doesn't have a potty that cheap.

We were reently at IKEA and purchased two of the $2.99 potties, one for Nana's house and one for the car. (We already have a Target one at home.) I brought them home and unpacked them and DD immediately knew what they were was and "christened" one right away. Works for us!


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

I had one for DS1 (9+ years ago). It held up pretty well. The only thing I didn't like was that it was all one piece - didn't have the "dumpable" insert. So, you had to dump and clean the entire thing every time it got messy.


----------



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

I really want to check out IKEA for so many other things that I think I will end up with the potty chair. I will post our "results".


----------



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm going to IKEA on Friday, so I'll see if there are any at the Conshohocken store.

I love that place so much. When I die, I want heaven to have an IKEA where I can just wander around all day, pick a different "bedroom" to sleep in every night, hang out in the little living room/kitchen/dining room's they have on display.

If I ever run away from home, the first place my husband should look is IKEA.


----------



## dandilion44 (Jul 10, 2007)

I just bought 3 today to use for EC so I am hoping they compare to the Bjorn little potty.


----------



## unityco (Jan 17, 2007)

Apparently Ikea doesn't carry them in Canada


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

would love to hear more results


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok, so I said before that ds wasn't quite into using the potty consistently - but NOW, he is. He loves going pee and poop in the potty - for about the last week and a half, very consistently...we have the baby bjorn upstairs and the IKEA potty downstairs. *He likes both pretty much the same it seems. I have no preference for either one, so I vote







!*

He carries it to the toilet and dumps it himself and then places it in the tub for me to rinse out














. I like it! And for two dollars, too.

ALso, its white, and I like that because its easy to see how dark/light his urine is...yk?


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

We just got three from Ikea the other day. Gotta say I *HEART* these potties. DD has peed in them twice in two days, I'm soooooo proud of her! (We aren't PLing seriously yet.....but she wanted to pee in the potty... good for her!) DD loves the potties. I'm going to love keeping one in the car and one at the grandparents' house.


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 

ALso, its white, and I like that because its easy to see how dark/light his urine is...yk?

wonderful! i didn't think of that...will go for the white one. thanks!


----------

